# Scrapped 2 Backup power supplies (UPS)



## GeckoinWA (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm teaching my Son to find scrappable (is that a word?) metal and PM so I brought home 2 broken backup power supplies, the kind you use to provide a small amount of power to a computer in case of a power outage. The batteries had already been removed so it was on to the guts for us. As you can see in the images, we were able to pull out 2.5 lbs of steel, a bunch of copper, 2 transformers (I think???) which I'm clueless how to take apart and kinda nervous about, 2 logic boards with all kinds of goodies on them, and a surprising amount of what appears to be gold plated metal. I weighed the gold plated bits at 59.62 grams and even though I'm not entirely sure it's all plated with gold, it's all going to be processed on its own in AP just to see how much it really does have or if it's just smoke & mirrors, lol.

Anyhow, enjoy the pics and if anyone has any words of wisdom please feel free to chime in. Also, I'm not sure this is in the correct area so if any mods have to move it you won't hurt my feelings at all and please accept my apology in advance.













Thanks for reading and for any comments, good or bad. My Son and I are having a blast recovering gold, steel, aluminum, copper, silver, etc. and the help I've gotten from a whole lot of you here has really been paying off even though you probably don't even know I exist. So, thank you for sharing your wisdom, talents, advice, expertise, and experiences which is why I am sharing mine for the first time. Hope you all enjoy or at least get a kick out of it.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello GeckoinWA and welcome.

The scrap prices really blow chunks of fools gold this year but it'll get better.

The UPS's should have silver contacts...Look at anything switch looking. Where the switch makes and breaks contact.

The gold looking things are Brass...bummer huh. Save a small piece as a guide for you and your son. First glance it can look like gold plated but when held next to a gold plated piece, you'll be disappointed. Just remember to ask yourself...Why would they gold plated this piece? costs more so there better be a good reason.

When you get there, just remember to use extreme caution with kids and dangerous things. Like smashing things to get the goodies or using dangerous chemicals. My monster-in-law really likes taking things apart for me and has already stabbed herself because she didn't heed my warning about forcing something toward the fingers. Kids wont see the danger until it pokes your eye out...

Good luck n have at it.

B.S.


----------



## GeckoinWA (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks, I was afraid of that. I almost threw it to the side as scrap metal but considering the golden bits are the parts that transmit power from either the external source or the internal battery to the outlets on the UPS, I thought I'd check on them anyway. Is there a way to check or are you 100% sure they are brass? Would a testing stone be good for this purpose or is there a better way?

Safety Dance: Oh you better believe I keep a VERY close eye on everything my Son does and anything dangerous I do while he looks on from a tad bit away. So far he's separated the steel housing and other steel bits from the older UPS and a few days ago, he took apart his first tower computer. He's also been doing steel vs. aluminum testing with a neodymium magnet from a hdd. Tonight we'll be taking apart some non-functional commercial coffee urns. He does wear PPE when it's called for as well.


----------



## GeckoinWA (Mar 12, 2015)

I just read this from Harold V on another thread:



Harold_V said:


> Congratulations on the child.
> 
> My opinion? The contact is not gold. It's too discolored to be.
> 
> ...



I have a half gallon of HNO3 that should be arriving next week so I'll give the pieces a test and see what's what then report back here and let you know the results (probably brass).


----------



## METLMASHER (Mar 12, 2015)

Welcome! When you get the coffee makers apart, check the wiring to the heating pad. The sheathing will usually be plated in silver. Any heating, or electrical contact type may have it.


----------



## GeckoinWA (Mar 12, 2015)

METLMASHER said:


> Welcome! When you get the coffee makers apart, check the wiring to the heating pad. The sheathing will usually be plated in silver. Any heating, or electrical contact type may have it.



Thanks, I'll be sure to keep an eye out for it and I'll take and post pictures to make sure I'm on the same page with you.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I can tell you right now without a doubt that these buss bars are indeed brass. After scrapping 100's of them, I have never found any to be gold plated. There is no reason to gold plate them. They make contact with the computer's plug, nothing more. The computer plug is brass or nickel plated brass, so why would you plate these? Start a brass box and save all your clean brass, it's worth more than steel anyway.


----------



## GeckoinWA (Mar 12, 2015)

silversaddle1 said:


> I can tell you right now without a doubt that these buss bars are indeed brass. After scrapping 100's of them, I have never found any to be gold plated. There is no reason to gold plate them. They make contact with the computer's plug, nothing more. The computer plug is brass or nickel plated brass, so why would you plate these? Start a brass box and save all your clean brass, it's worth more than steel anyway.



Will do, thanks for confirming. Wishful thinking I suppose but into the brass bin they'll go.


----------



## yar (Mar 12, 2015)

Good for you getting your son involed in your hobbies. Quality time with kids seems to be at a premium theses days. There is a really good forum where you can learn just about anything about all types of scrap, scrap metal forum. There are sections on all types of scrap and a really good informative area covering ewaste. I started scrapping as a way to earn extra income and through reading there found my way to this forum to begin my adventures in recovery and refining. 

You will see that GRF and SMF complement each other with some crossover knowledge, especially with electronic scrap. There are also people who are members on both forums. As with GRF you are asked to make an introduction and READ through the old threads and study a bit. Good luck and be safe in your endevours whether they are scrapping or refining.


Edited to correct spelling


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 12, 2015)

GeckoinWA said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > I can tell you right now without a doubt that these buss bars are indeed brass. After scrapping 100's of them, I have never found any to be gold plated. There is no reason to gold plate them. They make contact with the computer's plug, nothing more. The computer plug is brass or nickel plated brass, so why would you plate these? Start a brass box and save all your clean brass, it's worth more than steel anyway.
> ...



It's good to look inside everything for gold plated things, and in time you will be able to tell just by looking. One thing to remember, you may think there is nothing inside something untill you open it and   !


----------



## METLMASHER (Mar 12, 2015)

Funny, I was sniffing around what looked like an old seismometer, with rolls and all. I had _twice_ kicked it aside as an empty cage, and finally, while cleaning it for scrap aluminum, I saw two little solid gold contacts in it, that ran along tight springs.

Oh that was a _nice_ find! My rule of thumb now: every contact is to be checked!


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 12, 2015)

yar said:


> As with GRF you are asked to make an introduction and READ through the old threads and study a bit. Good luck and be safe in your endevours whether they are scrapping or refining.


I have no need to visit the SMF, but I am well pleased to see your comments in regards to the expectation for readers to read and study when visiting that venue. Without knowing others had implemented that concept, it was mandated here some time ago, much to the chagrin of many (in particular, those with an entitlement attitude). However, it has proven to be very good at sorting those who have a sincere interest in refining from those who assumed they could ask a couple questions and commence hauling in all that "easy money". Best of all, while a bit late, it has also resulted in fewer (repeat) questions being asked, which have served to do little more than clutter the board. 

Harold


----------



## Long Shot (Mar 12, 2015)

Geck - transformers are an interesting thing, especially for a young lad. Not only do the have value in scrap copper but what they do is worth pointing out - convert voltages, smooth out signals, provide coupling from one impedance to another. The best way I have found to scrap them is to put them in a vise and make a cut with a hacksaw across one side of the windings right to the iron frame. You then flip it over in the vise, drive an awl under the windings and pry up - most of the time the entire winding will pull up from the iron and then you just have to remove the insulation from them. Number 2 copper and it adds up if you have a bunch of them and collect them. This advice so you can group them and process them without changing your setup much. It is a dull routine after a while but young lads can get used to that, especially when you take them to the scrap yard on Saturday and show em' the $$.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Mar 12, 2015)

GeckoinWA
I wish my brats took a better interest in my clutter...um scrapables.
My monster-in-law loves helping. From an hour away of course...
She loves me to death for saving her daughter from a hopless life with her "X". Wont go there with the psychological damage done.
Or how wacky my wife, her 2 daughters, and of course "mother" really are.

When she first became curious as to what I do, she spent a weekend here baby sitting and sorted everything I had tossed into the mountain on the work bench next to me. Now she takes everything I get to her and brings back in tiny taken apart pieces neatly sorted for me.

I grab anything that uses electricity. Anything from PCs to curling irons. Yes, curling irons and even toaster have nice shiny silver buttons at the contact points. Plated and solid. The old rotary phones have allot of solid tiny silver buttons she was amazed to find.

Just a hint though. Grab any and every container you can and sort everything into like containers. You both will find you will get buried in no time.

Enjoy every moment with your son for it wont last and become a memory. 

B.S.


----------

